# Good price for flyers?



## Nissman (25 Feb 2009)

Whats a fair price for 2000 flyers,say A5 full colour front and back?
Assuming the quality is good.


----------



## BetterBiz (25 Feb 2009)

www.Print24.ie has 2500 full colour A5 flyers for €95 + VAT. Seems pretty good to me. I have used them before and found them very good.


----------



## Dearg Doom (25 Feb 2009)

A business in a networking group I'm in is doing 10,000 colour, double-sided A5 flyers for €179 at the moment.


----------



## Nissman (25 Feb 2009)

Dearg Doom said:


> A business in a networking group I'm in is doing 10,000 colour, double-sided A5 flyers for €179 at the moment.



That seems cheap...whats the catch?


----------



## Nissman (25 Feb 2009)

BetterBiz said:


> www.Print24.ie has 2500 full colour A5 flyers for €95 + VAT. Seems pretty good to me. I have used them before and found them very good.



Thanks i will check them out.
Edit..judging by their site they are not the best at design


----------



## BetterBiz (25 Feb 2009)

They don't do design just printing. For design would recommend using a freelancer on www.elance.com or www.getafreelancer.com and then you can print cheaply on www.print24.ie


----------



## Nissman (25 Feb 2009)

Oh ok....thanks for that will check them out.If choosing a company on there i presume i just go with one that has good feedback or how does it work?


----------



## Dearg Doom (26 Feb 2009)

Nissman said:


> That seems cheap...whats the catch?



No catches. It's a short term offer and 10,000 is the only option - they won't do smaller amounts.


----------



## pflangan (27 Feb 2009)

I've always used Alan Reid Design in Donegal. Top for design and print prices. 

He just helped us out with the design for www.worldmarathonchallenge.com - he designed the banner. (He's usually a traditional print only type guy, not into web design).


I think it's reid.ie


----------



## Nissman (3 Mar 2009)

Dearg Doom said:


> No catches. It's a short term offer and 10,000 is the only option - they won't do smaller amounts.



Hi

Can you tell me the company name and if the offer is still available?


----------



## Dearg Doom (4 Mar 2009)

Nissman said:


> Can you tell me the company name and if the offer is still available?



I believe so. I'll PM you his e-mail address.


----------



## Smashbox (4 Mar 2009)

I've used this crowd in Longford before, but would have no idea of a price, you'd have to call or email I'd say

[broken link removed]


----------



## runner (4 Mar 2009)

Why as this PM ing?
Just put the details up for everyone interested to see!


----------



## allthedoyles (31 Oct 2009)

BetterBiz said:


> www.Print24.ie has 2500 full colour A5 flyers for €95 + VAT. Seems pretty good to me. I have used them before and found them very good.


 
I need to print some flyers , and would like to use print24.ie

However , my printing programme is not up to scratch ,as it needs to be at least 300dpi according to prinr24.

Can anyone tell me of a printing programme  I can use ,which gives  a resolution of at least 300dpi ?

[broken link removed] told me to try gimp.com , but it is hard to use .


----------



## paddi22 (31 Oct 2009)

I use jim@printquote.ie for all my digital printing. I find him great on price and  can't fault the service.


----------



## Crusader (5 Nov 2009)

Ian at Rossprint (www.rossprint.ie) will give you a good quote and great service. I've used them before numerous times and they're great. He has marketing experience and can give you good feedback regarding your design. Can also arrange distribution if this is required.


----------



## rustytimber (5 Nov 2009)

I got 3000 double sided A5 from Quinns  in Belfast for €80 and free delivery. www.quinnstheprinters.com


----------



## alana (8 Nov 2009)

BetterBiz said:


> www.Print24.iehas 2500 full colour A5 flyers for €95 + VAT. Seems pretty good to me. I have used them before and found them very good.


 
I've used www.Print24.ie for leaflets and [broken link removed] to design them. I've used them several times and have never had problems. No connection to either, just a satisfied customer.


----------



## allthedoyles (9 Nov 2009)

Alana , 
Can you tell me the programme that you use to design your flyers for print24 , and is the resolution always over 300dpi 

thanks


----------



## alana (9 Nov 2009)

I don't know what programme they use. The design company talks to the print company and vice versa, I just pay for the feckin' things!


----------



## paddi22 (10 Nov 2009)

as a designer i would use Quark or Indesign as a layout programme. You can export print-ready pdfs along with bleed and crop marks that the printers need. There's a lot more to sending stuff to print that just having it 300dpi.

here's a link of the top ten things you'd need to check...

[broken link removed]


----------



## rochs (10 Nov 2009)

Give D2 Print a call or look up their Website www.d2print.com


----------



## PaddyBloggit (10 Nov 2009)

rochs said:


> Give D2 Print a call or look up their Website www.d2print.com



any connection with same?


----------

